# empfehlenswerte DisplayPort-Kabel (insb. für ASUS PG278QR)



## Icuk73 (15. Januar 2018)

*empfehlenswerte DisplayPort-Kabel (insb. für ASUS PG278QR)*

Hallo Zusammen,

ich mach jetzt mal einen extra Thread auf, weil das ja scheinbar ein allgemeines Thema ist.

Gestern habe ich mir den ASUS PG278QR bestellt. Im Vorfeld habe ich gelesen, dass das mitgelieferte Displayport-Kabel nicht gut ist.
Ich nehm an, dass das ja auch für andere Monitore auch relevant ist.

Welche Kabel könnt Ihr den empfehlen?

Danke.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## JoM79 (15. Januar 2018)

*AW: empfehlenswerte DisplayPort-Kabel (insb. für ASUS PG278QR)*

Lindy Cromo.
Aber wenn das beigelegt Kabel funktioniert, ist das auch hinfällig.


----------



## HisN (15. Januar 2018)

*AW: empfehlenswerte DisplayPort-Kabel (insb. für ASUS PG278QR)*

Falls es noch nicht gesagt wurde: Lindy Cromo.
Bei mir hat das beigelegte Kabel auch nicht funktioniert. Das es beim Monitor liegt, bedeutet ja nicht automatisch das es hochwertig ist.


----------



## Icuk73 (15. Januar 2018)

*AW: empfehlenswerte DisplayPort-Kabel (insb. für ASUS PG278QR)*

PUh....da gibt's viele verschiedene .

Habt ihr nen Link?

Kann das sein? um 30 Euro


----------



## Ralle82 (15. Januar 2018)

*AW: empfehlenswerte DisplayPort-Kabel (insb. für ASUS PG278QR)*



Icuk73 schrieb:


> PUh....da gibt's viele verschiedene .
> 
> Habt ihr nen Link?
> 
> Kann das sein? um 30 Euro



Gibt doch nur eins, in vier verschiedenen Längen:

http://www.lindy.de/websale8/?Ctx=%...tfilter_07=&ws_catfilter_08=&ws_catfilter_09=


----------



## HisN (15. Januar 2018)

*AW: empfehlenswerte DisplayPort-Kabel (insb. für ASUS PG278QR)*

LINDY 41533 - CROMO DisplayPort Kabel - Stecker an: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor

Wobei 5m auch schon außerhalb jeglicher Spezifikation sind. So kurz wie möglich, macht so wenige Probleme wie nötig^^


----------



## JoM79 (15. Januar 2018)

*AW: empfehlenswerte DisplayPort-Kabel (insb. für ASUS PG278QR)*

Es gibt nur das eine Lindy Cromo und das halt in verschiedenen Längen.
Hab nur die 3m im Kopf und das kostet um die 30 Euro.


----------



## Icuk73 (15. Januar 2018)

*AW: empfehlenswerte DisplayPort-Kabel (insb. für ASUS PG278QR)*

Danke für die Links.
Jetzt wart ich bis der Monitor kommt und teste das beiliegende. Wenns nicht geht bestellt ich halt eins


----------



## Icuk73 (19. Januar 2018)

*AW: empfehlenswerte DisplayPort-Kabel (insb. für ASUS PG278QR)*

Hallo,

also Monitor läuft absolut reibungslos mit dem mitgelieferten Kabel


----------



## HisN (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: empfehlenswerte DisplayPort-Kabel (insb. für ASUS PG278QR)*

Umsonst die Pferde scheu gemacht 
Thx für Rückmeldung.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: empfehlenswerte DisplayPort-Kabel (insb. für ASUS PG278QR)*



Icuk73 schrieb:


> Im Vorfeld habe ich gelesen, dass das mitgelieferte Displayport-Kabel nicht gut ist.


Es macht, was es soll. Ich habe 144Hz, keine Bildfehler, warum also ein neues Kabel?


----------



## Mitchpuken (3. April 2018)

*AW: empfehlenswerte DisplayPort-Kabel (insb. für ASUS PG278QR)*

Hi,

ich benötige ein 5m DP Kabel für meinen UHD 60Hz Monitor. Was genau sind die Spezifikationen von DP? Wirklich was 100%iges konnte ich nicht finden. Ich hätte jetzt um auf Nummer sich zu gehen das hier genommen, weil laut "Kundenrezessionne" selbst günstigere Kabel ausreichen, aber eben nicht immer 

Lindy haben ich jetzt schon öfters gelesen.
LINDY 41534 - CROMO DisplayPort Kabel - Stecker an: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor


----------



## JoM79 (3. April 2018)

*AW: empfehlenswerte DisplayPort-Kabel (insb. für ASUS PG278QR)*

Kann funktionieren, muss aber nicht.
Bei 3m wird es bei manchen Kabeln schon eng.
Das Cromo mit 3m funktioniert bei mir mit WQHD 144Hz ohne Probleme, aber bei 5m kannst du auch Pech haben.


----------



## Mitchpuken (3. April 2018)

*AW: empfehlenswerte DisplayPort-Kabel (insb. für ASUS PG278QR)*

Bandbreite ist ja immerhin bei WQHD 144hz  leicht höher, aber bis 3m darf ja beides kein Problem sein. Ich habe die 5m mal bestellt, würde am Freitag kommen und spätestens am Samstag brauche ich eines. Berichte dann,


----------



## Mitchpuken (5. April 2018)

*AW: empfehlenswerte DisplayPort-Kabel (insb. für ASUS PG278QR)*

Kabel ist heute schon gekommen und hat 1 Stunde Desktop erfolgreich hinter sich


----------



## Ser1 (5. April 2018)

*AW: empfehlenswerte DisplayPort-Kabel (insb. für ASUS PG278QR)*

Mich würde mal interessieren was das Alleinstellungsmerkmal von diesen Lindy Cromo DP Kabel sein soll?   Klar, 0815 Kabel für 1,- würd ich mir auch nicht zulegen. Aber hier werden nur diese erwähnt, ich hab nicht weniger hochwertige DP1.2 Kabel von DeLock. Wüsste nicht was außer am Design großartig anders bzw. schlechter sein soll als die Cromo Kabel. Dafür zahl ich auch nur die Hälfte.

Produktvergleich DeLOCK Premium DisplayPort/DisplayPort Kabel, 2m, Lindy Cromo DisplayPort/DisplayPort Kabel, 2m | Geizhals Österreich

Ich möchte festhalten, in meinem Einsatzgebiet habe ich auch nur maximal 2m Kabel.

LG


----------



## JoM79 (6. April 2018)

*AW: empfehlenswerte DisplayPort-Kabel (insb. für ASUS PG278QR)*

Bei 2m Kabel funktionieren die meisten Kabel auch noch.
Ich brauche zB ein 3m Kabel und da funktioniert das Lindy ohne Probleme und das Kabel von KabelDirekt hat immer wieder Bildaussetzer.


----------



## HisN (6. April 2018)

*AW: empfehlenswerte DisplayPort-Kabel (insb. für ASUS PG278QR)*

Eventuell trennt es den Spreu vom Weizen.
Nicht nur dass es auf längere Strecken funktioniert, es funktioniert auch an den Grenzen der Bandbreite.
In FHD haben kaum Kabel Probleme. 
Interessant ist es dann bei 250Hz in FHD, oder 144Hz in WQHD oder 100Hz in UWQHD oder halt 60Hz in UHD.


----------



## Ser1 (6. April 2018)

*AW: empfehlenswerte DisplayPort-Kabel (insb. für ASUS PG278QR)*

Jenseits von 2m wollte und will ich mich nicht bewegen.  Daher hab ich das auch etwas leichter mit der Kabelauswahl.  Mein Nachbar mit seinem 3m DP1.2 hat auch keine Probleme der hat auch ein günstigeres Kabel ich weis aber leider nicht welches.  Zur Not bestellt man halt 2 oder 3 verschiedene DP Kabel und testet sie aus. Dann einfach was nichts taugt zurückschicken.
LG


----------



## JoM79 (6. April 2018)

*AW: empfehlenswerte DisplayPort-Kabel (insb. für ASUS PG278QR)*

Welche Auflösung und Hertz nutzt denn dein Nachbar?


----------



## IICARUS (6. April 2018)

*AW: empfehlenswerte DisplayPort-Kabel (insb. für ASUS PG278QR)*

Mit meinem Eizo hatte ich mir damals auch das Lindy Cromo gekauft.
Sah gut aus und Qualität war auch sehr gut.

Ein Jahr später hatte ich Artefakte auf meinem Bildschirm.
Zum Test schloss ich das Original DP-Kabel vom Monitor an, damit war die Fehlerhafte Darstellung wieder weg.
Kaufte mir dann dieses Kabel was bis heute noch dran ist und vollkommen in Ordnung ist.
PYTHON(R) Series PREMIUM DisplayPort 1.2: Amazon.de: Elektronik


----------



## Ser1 (6. April 2018)

*AW: empfehlenswerte DisplayPort-Kabel (insb. für ASUS PG278QR)*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Ein Jahr später hatte ich Artefakte auf meinem Bildschirm.



Ist denke ich auch ne kleine Lotterie, Ich hatte hier auch mal vor einiger Zeit nach HDMI-Kabel gefragt und die angeblich hochwertigste Variante genommen die ein par Euros mehr kostete.  Durfte ich nach nem halben Jahr umtauschen gegen die gleiche Variante und die hab ich heute noch.  War wohl ein MontagsProdukt...

Aber wie oft kauft man sich schon ein DP-Kabel? Da kann man ruhig mal nen Euro mehr hinlegen, oder nicht? 
Auserdem gibts ja Garantie.





JoM79 schrieb:


> Welche Auflösung und Hertz nutzt denn dein Nachbar?



Ich denke WQHD 144Hz.  Kann ja nachher mal übern Zaun schreien 

_Edit:
Nachtrag: vergesst das mit meinem Nachbar der hat LindyCromo XD_

LG


----------



## IICARUS (6. April 2018)

*AW: empfehlenswerte DisplayPort-Kabel (insb. für ASUS PG278QR)*

Der neue war auch nicht billig, hat im Vergleich zu dem Lindy Cromo 2 Euro weniger gekostet.
Der PYTHON sieht Optisch besser aus und ist Qualitativ auch sehr hochwertig.


----------

